# Is my tank bright enough?



## Basara (Nov 17, 2014)

So I had this tank for a few years and I was wondering if it is time to get a new bulb or a new light. I feel like the tank only looks bright because of the white gravel. Any suggestions would be great.



http://imgur.com/rjWqvtV


My tank is a 20 gallon long with Java ferns, Aubias, and Marimo balls.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

From my experience fluorescent bulbs are good for about 6 - 8 months then I replace them.


----------



## Basara (Nov 17, 2014)

bob123 said:


> From my experience fluorescent bulbs are good for about 6 - 8 months then I replace them.


It has been a few years so I will look into replacing the bulb. It is a full hood so I don't know which to choose if I am going to switch to another type of lighting. Thanks!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Your current lighting will be ok with new bulbs to grow those low light plants. If you wish to move to some stem plants and more difficult plants, then you might want to upgrade to some more lights. Some options like LED , or duel t5ho would be good options. Go for daylight bulbs for now *6500 k . cheers


----------



## bikermahn (Aug 2, 2014)

I just recently had a similar dilemma on my 16G bowfront. The light it came with was crud and did seem to be more dull after 5 months so I upgraded to ecoxotic E-45 LED light. It was WAY more than I wanted to spend, but in the end the difference is night and day. Very bright down to the bottom which is nice. Built in timer and it does a ramp up and ramp down for the sunrise/sunset, adjustable light modes.

The e-series are so small they could possibly fit under the current hood plastic if there was some venting added, which may keep things looking clean.

I'll post up a review of it once I see how it performs after a month or so.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

For what it is worth, I have some T8 tubes (Philips Ultravision 5000K) that were used for 6 months in an office before I got them. After 3+ years of daily 12 hour use, they still grow plants. I was always under the impression that after 6 to 8 months the inherent colour shift and power drop off, would reduce the tubes effectiveness. So, I am now going to see how long they will work.


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

Whether the light is bright enough or not is relative, you apparently have enough light to grow low light plants and see your fish well. I have a Home Depot shoplight with two T8 'grow' bulbs on one of my tanks that are at least two years old and it's full of crypts/java/hygro and driftwood which were growing ok until I started adding just a bit of Flourish Excel - now they've gone a little crazy. It's a 'darker' tank with mostly tetras...

You could just be bored with the way your tank looks overall - before spending money on new lights try just adding some darker gravel/different stones/driftwood/crypts....and then if you really want new lights....

Hope this helps.


----------

